#  QRP transceiver QROlle II Sveden amateurs

## WT2J

,.
http://www.qrolle.se/

----------


## WT2J

> SEK4950...
>    $?
>   ...


 ,        2     ,        .
  Utube 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-05ZDop0k4

http://www.oh6hgn.net/html/qrolle.html

$650

----------


## R9LZ

> SEK4950


 -  $659  20560 .
   ...

----------


## yl2gl

Elecraft  QRP    ,     ....   :Sad:

----------


## rv4lk

.     .     .
, RV4LK

----------


## Sergey_4z5ky

-   ""        "" ...    -     2 ...            .

----------


## francua

> ,     .
>      .      . ,      .
>    ,     ,        .
>   The Controller talks CAT-commands (YAESU syntax) over the net. It is a clever terminal s that you do not have the hassle of fiddling around with a PC. More information about the terminal is given here.
>   ,    ,    .
>     (4Z5KY).
>      ,       ,         2 ,3   .
> 
> 
> 73


     -   (   ..   ).
 ,  .  ,    -,   -   ,    -     , ,                ,    ,             --   ,   - ,        ,  , - -   .          - ,     - 8O -    .

----------


## rv4lk

.   ,  ,       .    ,  UT2FW,     ,    .  :   RD3AY,  - YES  .
, RV4LK

----------


## UR5WHK

PIC a STAR

 ...

----------


## RK4FB

> -     650 $


         .   :Sad:           ,         :Smile:

----------


## WT2J

http://www.tronico.fi/QROlle/oh6hgn-rak.htm

----------


## WT2J

2- .
     ,  ,  .
       QRP  3     KX-1,  ,,  .      .

    ,          $266.

The HB-1A ultra-compact 3-band CW QRP transceiver is designed and manufactured in China by BD4RG, a fellow ham by the name of BU XIANZHI in the city of NANJING, CHINA. The performance is similar to the Elecraft KX-1 and offers switching between the 20, 30 and 40 Meter bands. It is advertised to put out 4wt on a Mains connected 12 Volt DC power supply and 2 watts nominal on the 8 internal AA batteries. HB stands for Home Brew and was originally designed as a kit. Today the HB-1A is offered as a complete product (batteries not included) using professional assembly with Surface Mounted Technology. The cost seems to be in line with most other rigs offering similar features, power output, MULTI bands and of course, size. The current pricing at $266 including freight direct from the manufacturer represents a bargain when compared to other units offering similar features. Lets look at the features:
20 meters, 30 meters and 40 meter amateur bands.
Receiving from 5 MHz to 16MHz.
Maximum transmission power of about 4 watts. 
Weight 12 and 1/3 ounces (approximate).
Battery compartment to hold 8 rechargeable AA cells.
Built-in auto function keys. 
DDS VFO with 20 frequency storage memory.
Digital dial with LCD technology.
Automatic keyer with the CQ programmable with your call.
RIT 10 Hz, 100 Hz.
Frequency conversion super- heterodyne receiver.
Unit will operate with voltage supply from 8-14 VDC.
Built in AGC function.

http://k1hah.net/PHOTO-S.html

----------


## UD0CAJ

10  !

----------

LY3QN-Jurijus

----------

LY3QN-Jurijus

----------

